# Benutzeroberfläche für eine Oracle-DB mit JAVA erstellen



## babuschka (22. Jan 2004)

Hallo alle miteinander,

ich wollte Euch mal fragen, ob mir jemand vielleicht sagen könnte, wie ich eine Benutzeroberfläche (für eine Oracle Datenbank) mit Java erstellen kann? Kennt jemand vielleicht ein paar gute Seiten oder Bücher zu diesem Thema?
Ich weiß leider gar nicht, wie ich an dieses Thema rangehen soll.  

Diese Benutzeroberfläche soll z.B. folgende Funktionen haben, wie:
- neue Datensätze eintragen
- ändern von Datensätze
- löschen von Datensätze

Über jede Hilfe, wäre ich Euch sehr sehr Dankbar.

Mfg
milkcat


----------



## BRT006 (22. Jan 2004)

Das was deine Oberfläche tun soll, klingt jetzt für mich nicht so Oracle-Spezifisch. Zunächst besorge dir natürlich den passenden JDBC Treiber, dann bau dir eine Klasse oder mehrere die alle Funktionen bereitstellen, die später geleistet werden sollen. Wenn das dann fertig ist, lass dir ne schöne Swing-GUI einfallen...


----------



## me.toString (22. Jan 2004)

Hast du das als Aufgabe ... oder machst du das, weil du sowas brauchst ?

Wenn du so'n Tool brauchst, dann schau dir mal das an http://www.minq.se/products/dbvis/index.html an ... ist komplett mit Java realisiert und kostet nix.

Michael


----------



## Guest (23. Jan 2004)

If you ask me, I think you should put your SQL in a  .properties file (siehe JNDI)


----------



## utnovetur (3. Feb 2004)

Im SDK von SUN findet sich ein Beispiel unter:

demo/jfc/TableExample


----------

